# Can anyone recommend any good books on healthy eating?



## happyeating (Jul 6, 2008)

I am interesten in the topic of healthy eating and living, and I am writing a blog on the topic, but I need some more info on nutrients and health in general. I started the blog to help me live healthier and to help others, while I learn.  Soo.. Does anybody know of any good health books?


----------



## Alix (Jul 6, 2008)

I sort of live by the Canada Food Guide. I think its called the Food Pyramid in the US


----------



## jkath (Jul 7, 2008)

Here's a really good one:

Amazon.co.uk: Gillian McKeith's Food Bible: The Complete A-Z Guide to a Healthy Life: Gillian McKeith: Books


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 7, 2008)

I find "Fresh Choices" by David Joachim and Rochelle Davis really useful.  Not only are there tasty and easy recipes, but it explains why some foods are better choices than others, and what subs to make when what you really want (or should have) is out of season.


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 22, 2008)

As a caregiver of two elderly parents, one now deceased, I had to take nutrition classes for both a heart healthy and diabetic diet. Overall, either diet is good for you if you don't have other food allergies. The difference is the number of carbs that someone can eat at a meal. There are lots of cookbooks by the American Heart Association and the American Diabetic Association. In fact, there is a wonderful dessert cookbook written by two doctors, one of which is a cardiologist: The New Dr. Cookie Cookbook: Dessert Your Way to Health with More Than 150 Delicious Low-Fat Cookies, Cakes, and Treats (Paperback) by Dr. Marvin A. Wayne and Stephen R. Yarnall. I especially like their version of mandel bread with mini chocolate chips.


----------



## chithanh119 (Dec 24, 2008)

Here are 5 top healthy eating books:
1. The Omnivore's Dilemma by Michael Pollan
2. Mindless Eating by Brian Wansink
3. You: On a Diet by Michael F. Roizen and Mehmet C. Oz
4. Our Lady of Weight Loss by Janice Taylor
5. The Best Light Recipe by the Editors of Cook's Illustrated


----------



## yummymummy (Dec 26, 2008)

The omnivores by michael pollan


----------



## coookies (Dec 29, 2008)

Not sure about "healthy eating" books, but for recipes with less guilt attached I like the Best of Cooking Light book.  A lot of their recipes are also aimed at including more veggies, and a lot of the desserts are fruit-based.  

Although it probably doesn't help that even in those recipes, I still use full fat dairy


----------



## padams2359 (Dec 29, 2008)

I picked up a Betty Crocker Cookbook at Sam's.  I will have to look at the exact name.  It is bright red, and pretty thick.  It has great conversions and list recipes by low fat, low sodium, quick meals, etc.  Have been really happy with it.  My wife was put on LF & LS diet.  I was running out of ideas after about 6 weeks.  She has tried several diets before and eventually got off of them.  Got her cholesterol from 297 to 165 in a month.  She has lost 50 lbs so far, and still happy with her diet.


----------



## Grillncook (Jan 2, 2009)

If you are looking for a guide on nutrition and diet, you probably aren't looking for a cookbook. One of the most informative books that I have found is "Total Nutrition:The Only Guide You'll Ever Need" from The Mount Sinai School Of Medicine. It covers in depth studies and analysis of everything involved with food, from selection, diet make up, full explanations of proteins, fats, carbohydrates, vitamins and minerals, sugar and salt, just about every kind of diet for every kind of condition. It's probably the most significant book in my cooking library.


----------



## thrintone (Jan 12, 2009)

I've really enjoyed The Abs Diet by David Zinczeno. 

It's the basic mesage they all give you. Eat smaller meals more often. Eat whole grains, fruit veggies, lean protein. Don't eat processed junk....exercise...


----------



## Michelle14 (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, there are a lot of good books on healthy eating out there.  Have you been to Barnes & Noble or your trainer?  They might have some recommendations.  Make sure though that whatever book you get they have a balance of carbs and proteins for each recipe.


----------



## oneoffour (Feb 1, 2009)

*China Study*

The China Study is a book that shows tons of scientific data on large populations over decades of time. The technical research shows how unhealthy a western diet is for anyone. It makes a very compelling case that our heavy use of dairy and meat is making us sick. MDW just got done reading it and it was a book she couldn't put down. Definitely a must read book.


----------



## dairyfreefoodie (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree, you should probably find a healthy eating guide first, cookbook second.  I recall learning quite a bit from the original anti-inflammation book (by Jack someone, sorry, can't remember at the moment).

Once you get the basics down, you might want to venture books that focus on whole foods.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 2, 2009)

happyeating said:


> I am interesten in the topic of healthy eating and living, and I am writing a blog on the topic, but I need some more info on nutrients and health in general. I started the blog to help me live healthier and to help others, while I learn.  Soo.. Does anybody know of any good health books?



Here's a list of nutrition books by the American Dietetic Association: Nutrition and Lifestyle

I bought the ADA Food and Nutrition Guide years ago - it's packed with great information.

Another helpful site is The World's Healthiest Foods.

Check the footnotes on the individual pages for more resources. HTH.


----------



## punkrawkchef (Apr 10, 2009)

Mark Bittmans new book is good, and so is Ellie Kriegers book, I love all things cooking light.


----------



## Claire (Apr 17, 2009)

I think that the best type of book you can get to help you to a healthier eating style is to find a good comprehensive book that gives nutritional information on a lot of different foods.  I used to have a web site to look these things up, but recently they started to charge membership fees.  Nope, too many people have my credit card # already.  But remember, and I cannot say it enough, _every body is different_.  For some, losing weight is a priority.  Some have diabetic issues.  Some heart disease issues.  As the king said, etc & etc & etc.  When you have multiple health issues, you sometimes have to decide which takes priority, or you won't get to eat at all, much less enjoy food.  So a good source of nutritional counts, after a visit to your doctor to ascertain what your nutritional needs are, is primary.


----------



## jessicacarr (Apr 23, 2009)

"The Eat-Clean Diet" and the "The Eat-Clean Diet Cookbook"  both by Tosca Reno (They are not "diet book", it teaches you about eating the way we should and has recipes in it.  I think there is also a 'Eat Clean Recipe Book').


----------



## droppunx (Apr 30, 2009)

The End of Overeating: Taking Control of the Insatiable American Appetite
by David Kessler
amazon.com/End-Overeating-Insatiable-American-Appetite/dp/1605297852/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1241132156&sr=1-1

 It is by the head of the FDA, David Kessler, and warns of the dangers of mixing high concentrates of sugar, fat & salt and the neuro-paths which are created in our brain from the unhealthy combination. Not a cookbook, but sincerely recommended! If every American were aware, I'm sure at least some of the obisity problem would swell, education is the first step..

-peace


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 17, 2009)

*College Bookstore*

A college bookstore could be the best place for finding a book on nutrition.  You don't have to be a student to buy them.  Just ask at the desk for their nutrition class section and which one they have for the beginning nutrition classes.  Get the background first and then you are better prepared to find a cookbook that works for you.


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 14, 2009)

the Eat-Clean Diet by Tosca Reno
and
the Eat-Clean Diet Cookbook by Tosca Reno


----------



## Chefmaster789 (Sep 14, 2009)

I know a really great book and ill send it to you as soon as I get 15 posts, because I can't link :<


----------



## KatieFrank (Sep 29, 2009)

I like "You- On a Diet" its a good, entertaining read that keeps you informed on how everything works and the importance of healthy eating.


----------



## lisagail5 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Heathy Eating Cookbooks*

My favorite are the ones by the American Heart Association. They have complete nutrition information for each receipe. They have cookbooks for low fat low cholesterol,one pot meals, and quick and easy.


----------



## Nanna (Oct 29, 2009)

*Abs Diet Books*

My husband and I love the Eat This, Not That! books that are sort of "companion" books to the Abs Diet books, which are written by a guy @ Men's Health magazine (or is it fitness??).  It's not a true diet, but more of a new way to eat...  The books teach you so much - and by changing our diets we feel SO much better, and have lost weight.  Good luck!


----------



## jessicacarr (Oct 29, 2009)

Author: Tosca Reno
Title: Eat Clean Diet 
also
Title: Eat Clean Cookbook

I have them...I love them.

*oopsie, i already replied to this post...:-/*


----------

